# My Mini's SHIPPED



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

My mini's have shipped from Tivo.com.

I ordered this morning around 10am.

Got a UPS tracking number. Scheduled delivery, March 13th, Two-day Ground. Coming from Ft. Worth Texas, going to central Georgia!!!

I will get it from the UPS driver, Wednesday morning.

Now to cancel the two coming from Bestbuy.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Ordered mine last night; also got the shipping notice today.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

My order from early AM today shipped today also.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Mine won't be here till Thursday :/


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

k2ue said:


> My order from early AM today shipped today also.


Clyde, was there a bundle? I have not gotten word yet from TIVO about the Mini or any packages!

'73


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

MPSAN said:


> Clyde, was there a bundle? I have not gotten word yet from TIVO about the Mini or any packages!
> 
> '73


There is no bundle package at this point. Even so, I doubt you would save much on the Mini itself. Most likely the only savings will be dropping the XL4/PL4 price point.


----------



## jano18 (Oct 16, 2012)

jjd_87 said:


> Mine won't be here till Thursday :/


Mine too, I ordered it last night & I live in Michigan.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

rainwater said:


> There is no bundle package at this point. Even so, I doubt you would save much on the Mini itself. Most likely the only savings will be dropping the XL4/PL4 price point.


I just added the TiVo P4, Stream & MoCA adapter bundle to my cart, then deleted the stream and MoCA units and added 2 Minis! Worked like a charm and even shows in my order details as "TiVo Mini Bundle" for each Mini :up:


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> I just added the TiVo P4, Stream & MoCA adapter bundle to my cart, then deleted the stream and MoCA units and added 2 Minis! Worked like a charm and even shows in my order details as "TiVo Mini Bundle" for each Mini :up:


But you are still being charged $99 per Mini afaik.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Yes but I'm still getting the P4 for a good discount


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

HarperVision said:


> Yes but I'm still getting the P4 for a good discount


I can try that. I believe that the P4 and lifetime worked out to $574. I had seen it for $550. It "MAY" be worth seeing what they do on Mothers day and/or Fathers day.


----------

